# DAM Wathose Steelpower



## dschinges (11. Februar 2013)

Moin moin, ich suche die Steelpower Wathose in grau, nicht in rot!!! Habe sie vor ca. 1.5 Jahren mal irgendwo gesehen. ...aber wo? Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Oder kennt jemand eine Alternative (in Qualität/Preis) zur Steelpower?

Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## dschinges (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Hallo, habe herausgefunden, dass es die Steelpower bei asg.angelsport gab! In grau und mit Filzsohlen. ..wohl ein Auslandsmodell! 
Die hätte ich auch gern  also falls jemand noch ne Idee hat, bzw. eine Bezugsquelle kennt, dann haut in die Tasten.
Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## Nullerbassen (6. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

gib mal "technisub" ein... das ist der nachfolger zur steelpower. die sieht etwas dezenter als - was auch nicht schwer fallen sollte. da fragt man sich wirlich, wer bei dam für das design zuständig ist... farbenblinde? aber selbst, wenn der kunde auch farbenblind ist, dem fisch wird's auffallen...
kennst du jemanden, der langzeiterfahrung mit den vulkanisierten nähten hat? sehen sehr solide aus, daher habe ich gestern die technisub bestellt. den albernen schriftzug am bein werden ich mit sprühfarbe egalisieren.


----------



## dschinges (6. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Hallo, also mein kollege hat die steelpower seit ca. 2.5 jahren im einsatz überwiegend bellyboot. Er hat sie in dieser zeit nicht einmal gereinigt oder abgespült. ...die hose wird nach dem angeln halt irgendwo in die garage geworfen! Kurzum. ..trotz mangelnder pflege macht sie sich bisher sehr gut und ist 100% dicht! Würde es die steelpower oder technisub mit filzsohle geben würde ich sie sofort kaufen! Das rot schaut übrigens am wasser garnicht so schlimm aus und ist für den fisch sicher nicht sichtbarer als eine grüne oder graue hose 
Gruß
Dschinges


----------



## dschinges (6. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Grade gesehen, dass es die technisub doch mit filsohle gibt  dann habe ich wohl meine neue wathose gefunden! Danke für den tipp!


----------



## Nullerbassen (6. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

gerne!


----------



## angel-sachse (9. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

kann ich genau so bestätigen. die graue steelpower wathose hatte ASG exclusiv. Es gab allerdings nach deren aussage nur eine limitierte auflage von ich glaube 1000 stück. die technisub ist aber genauso perfekt, wenn nicht noch besser! übrigens haben die ASG Jungs diese auch im shop und zu nem fairen preis. habe auch eine und bin total zufrieden #6!


----------



## Nullerbassen (10. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

habe meine technisub am wochenende bekommen und bin schwer enttäuscht.... diese perfekten gumminähte, wie man sie von der steelpower kennt, kann die technisub nicht aufweisen. das sieht aus, als hätte da ein bekiffter chinese das gummi mit dem finger über den nähten verrieben. ich habe nicht viel vertrauen in diese arbeit und schicke das teil zurück. sag mal angelsachse: wie sehen deine gumminähte aus? habe ich vielleicht nur pech gehabt? die nähte sind ja nicht als bild im netz zu sehen, nur die von der steelpower und die sind auf dem bild und in natura top!

grüsse
bassen


----------



## angel-sachse (10. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Keine Ahnung wo Du die Hose gekauft hast...? Ich habe die Info, dass es bei der ersten Serie zwar genau die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme gab, diese Hosen aber direkt vom Hersteller zurückgerufen wurden. Kann sein, dass Dein Händler das verpasst hat und nun die Hosen trotzdem verkauft. 
Wenn ich von meiner Hose ausgehe, muss ich wirklich sagen, dass diese Ihr Geld absolut wert ist. Die Nähte sind absolut sauber und von bekifften Chinesen ist keine Spur in der Verarbeitung zu erkennen....
Wie geschrieben, habe ich hier gekauft: www.asg-angelsport.de


----------



## Nullerbassen (11. März 2013)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

So, habe gerade mit zwei fachhändlern geredet. marcel von asg meinte,  die technisub sei laut dam KEINE salzwasserhose! bzw. müsste nach jedem einsatz abgespült werden. die einzige salzwasserhose ist die steelpower. auch das verschweissen der nähte ist bei steelpower und technisub unterschiedlich. kennt jemand die ron thompson sealforce?? die soll auch verschweisst sein und hat gummistiefel und filzsohlen... wird meine nächste bestellung sein.

grüße
lars


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. März 2014)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Hallo

 Ich wollte mal fragen ob es noch mehr Erfahrungswerte der Wathosen mit Gumminähten gibt ?

 Da meine alte (nicht gummiert) an den Nähten undicht geworden ist denke isch das dieses eine alternative wäre.


----------



## dschinges (4. März 2015)

*AW: DAM Wathose Steelpower*

Endlich gibt es sie! Die Steelpower Wathose in grau und mit Filzsohle: k 
Nachdem ich vor ca. einem Jahr danach gesucht habe und aufgrund von mangelnden Alternativen irgendeine günstige Balzer Wathose gekauft hatte, die nach einem Jahr natürlich schrott ist, kann ich sie nun endlich überall käuflich erwerben. Steelpower in grau, danke DAM! Ich werde berichten wenn ich sie im Einsatz hatte.


----------

